# Sonne, Mond & Wolken 2018



## mitch (1. Jan. 2018)

... und nicht vergessen: morgen gibt es einen Supermond - den nächsten aber erst wieder in 17 Jahren.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2018)

Hoffentlich sieht man ihn auch.


----------



## mitch (1. Jan. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sieht man ihn auch.


das wäre echt super wenn es mit dem Wetter klappt.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2018)

Ja, Mondaufgang soll morgen bei uns um 17:23 sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Jan. 2018)

Hatte mich bei Mondaufgang auf die Lauer gelegt, um 17:30 war der halbe Himmel Richtung Osten wolkenlos. In dem Moment als der Mond aufging schob sich eine Wolkenwand davor. Seit dem keine Chance ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hatte mich bei Mondaufgang auf die Lauer gelegt ...


mir ging es ähnlich - Satz mit x


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Jan. 2018)

So sah der Abendhimmel gestern kurz vor Mondaufgang aus. Eigentlich ideal, bis die Wolkenwand kam.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Jan. 2018)

Heute ein paar schnelle Bilder freihand und im Automatikmodus. Der Mond ist überbelichtet und hat keine Zeichnung. Für mehr reichte leider die Zeit nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Roland und Mitch,
ich hoffe, ihr ärgert Euch nicht, wenn ich von einem tollen Mond seit gestern berichte  - ich hab' ihn allerdings nicht fotografiert. Trotz vieler Wolken war er immer wieder gut zu sehen, so wie bei Roland. 
Was die Wolken betrifft, so hab' ich einen schönen Neujahrsgruß aus Havelberg. Erinnerte mich irgendwie an Ken Follett (und Co).


----------



## mitch (27. Feb. 2018)

die Kälte hat aber auch ihre schönen Seiten


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2018)

Sonnenaufgang heute morgen bei -15°C ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> die Kälte hat aber auch ihre schönen Seiten


Nee nee Micha, kalt bleibt, Sau kalt.
Und die schöne Sonne kann man sich auch bei 25ºC im Schatten antuen.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
mittlerweile ist der schönste Frühling. Der Sonnenuntergang heute war recht schön, leider war es am Boden recht diesig, und erst da bin ich 'rausgegangen .


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
die Wintergerste ist jetzt erntereif. Der Sonnenuntergang war fast ausgefallen, und die Lichtstimmung weniger überwältigend. Aber manchmal ist weniger mehr , und Kollege Mond ist auch mit drauf.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
das Feld ist jetzt abgeerntet . Derzeit dauert der Sonnenuntergang schön lang, und ist um diese Zeit noch gutes Licht.


----------



## koichteich (7. Juli 2018)

Moin,
2 Uhr und 3 Uhr nachts. Hier im Norden wird es nicht dunkel im Sommer.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2018)

... das war der Vollmond am 29.6., ging fast ins orange-rote über


----------



## Hagbard235 (9. Juli 2018)

Am 27. gibt es einen Blutmond um 21:30 .... den längsten des Jahrhunderts.... extra zu meinem Geburtstag


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2018)

Weiß ich, an dem Abend haben wir 'Fotoclub' und werden uns ein geeignetes Plätzchen suchen...
und dann Feuer frei   Also mit der Knipse


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2018)

für alle die keine klare Sicht hatten

 

Mond

          

Mond & Mars


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2018)

… und nix weiter passiert


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2018)

Schöne Bilder, Mitch, Danke.

Bei uns war es leider bedeckt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (28. Juli 2018)

Und bei uns hat es geschneit


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2018)

Bis 21:38 war nichts zu sehen, um 21:39 bin ich im Sessel eingeschlafen.........


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2018)

Anscheinend bin ich schlafgewandelt, beim betrachten der Bilder auf der Speicherkarte fand ich dieses Foto. Ich finde es gelungen.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo Roland,
bei Deinem Foto musst Du uns alle noch ein wenig schlauer machen, wann das gemacht wurde, und ob das der Mond oder Mars war . Ich war mit Stativ in Halle unterwegs, und das Wetter war nicht perfekt, das Schauspiel dennoch beeindruckend. Ich habe noch immer nicht die Aufnahmen sortiert und optimiert, dennoch möchte ich ein paar Eindrücke schicken. Mitch, Du hast ja sehr beeindruckende Fotos auf die Reise geschickt .


----------



## Sternie (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo Roland,

sieht sehr lecker aus, dein Mond. Hast du den zufällig vom "Salami-Stern" abgeschnitten 

Gruß

   Christoph


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Juli 2018)

Es ist der italienische Salamimond aus der Wurstgalaxie.


----------



## koile (29. Juli 2018)




----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,
lange daraufhin gefiebert, sich schon die tollsten Bilder im Kopf ausgemalt und dann...... nix, nix, nix!
Freitagabend, über Ephemeris, den besten Platz ausbaldowert... frühzeitig hin, alles an Equipment dabei,
was man so evtl. brauchen könnte.... und dann Wolken am östlichen Himmel. Nicht den Hauch einer Chance!
Waren wir angefressen.... Standort gewechselt und ganz zum Schluss, so gegen 23.10 Uhr,
kurz bevor der Mond aus dem Kernschatten der Erde trat ... für einige, wenige Minütchen, war er zu sehen nebst Mars!
Ein einmaliges Foto für mich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, diese Konstellation gibt es erst 2143 wieder


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Aug. 2018)

Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang

  

und zur blauen Stunde


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, als Teichliebhaber treibt es Euch jetzt abends auch mal nach draußen - die Perseiden lassen grüßen. Gestern waren es gleich zwei Sternschnuppen in einer halben Minute - auch wenn man nicht abergläubisch ist (und auf Erfülung geheimer Wünsche hofft ), so ist das derzeit wirklich beeindruckend. Auf dem Foto ist es das nicht mehr, der aufmerksame Betrachter wird zwei angegraute Striche am oberen und unteren Rand entdecken . In "Natura" war das eindrucksvoller - mal schnell, mal über den halben Horizont, und selten auch mal mit "Schweif" .


----------



## PeBo (14. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns war abends nach einem kurzen Regenschauer auch der Himmel sehr beeindruckend:
    

Auf dem ersten Bild stört leider meine Reiherschutzschnur etwas - aber es musste schnell gehen - das Motiv war bereits nach 2 Minuten bei weitem nicht mehr so spektakulär 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Aug. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
gestern Abend ein Abendrot vom Allerfeinsten, dauerte so 10 Minuten... dann wurde es schlagartig dunkel


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
gestern Abend.... binnen 5 Minuten...gegen 20.00 Uhr


----------



## PeBo (9. Okt. 2018)

Auch bei uns gab es vor 15 Minuten wieder ein tolles Schauspiel am Himmel, dass ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2018)

.... heute Abend gab's einen Sonnenuntergang.... so noch nie gesehen...
 

'out of cam', da ich von bearbeiten eh' nicht viel halte, ganz bißchen nachgeschärft, das war's...
die Farben sind absolut echt!


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Eva und Peter,
das sind tolle Bilder ! Gestern hatten wir auch so einen tollen Sonnenuntergang. Heute waren diesem ein paar Wolken im Weg. Es beginnt die Zeit, wo es tagsüber nur noch auf Arbeit hell ist . Nach dem Abendbrot auf der Terrasse (!) sah es bei uns so aus.


----------



## DbSam (12. Okt. 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Nach dem Abendbrot auf der Terrasse (!) sah es bei uns so aus.


Du machst eindeutig zu lange Abendbrot.
Oder zu spät ...
Oder beides ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Okt. 2018)

Beim Bier trinken ist es doch egal ob es hell oder dunkel ist.


----------



## DbSam (12. Okt. 2018)

Na ja, Dunkles schmeckt aber doch etwas anders als Helles. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
das Bier am Abend ist schon lange Geschichte , und jetzt ist's auch im Dunkeln sehr ungemütlich. So kurz vor Ende des Jahres habe ich noch was.


----------



## DbSam (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Rolf,

auf Bild 2, ein schöner Blick aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster. 
Bin übernächste Woche mal in Granschütz und Zorbau, vielleicht gibt es einen Schlenker ... 
Muss mal schauen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Beim Bier trinken ist es doch egal ob es hell oder dunkel ist.



 

Denk aber an die Startzeit 
( Bitte löschen, wenn Copyright-Verletzung)


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> auf Bild 2, ein schöner Blick aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster


Wo du dich überall auskennst


----------



## DbSam (26. Okt. 2018)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe das natürlich nur assoziiert. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
Du bist jederzeit gern gesehen, Zorbau kenne ich auch, weil ich (u. a.) die Müllverbrennungsalage mal besichtigt hatte . Ich probiere mich gerne an Nachtaufnahmen, und auch an Sonnensternen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2018)

Ich hab da mal was.
Sonnenaufgang im November.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Nov. 2018)

moin zusammen,
gestern 16.40 Uhr...... SO  geht Sonnenuntergang in der Heide 

 

Euch allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,
zum Jahresabschluß noch mal ein kleiner Schnappschuß vom Mond .


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Eindrucksvolles Bild. like

Obwohl:
Das Luftfahrzeug darf sicher bald auch nicht mehr durch Köln, Hamburg oder Stuttgart fahren __ fliegen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Rolf,

das Glück mit dem Flieger hat man nicht oft. Wie war dann die Belichtungszeit? Der Flieger ist ja nicht verzerrt.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2018)

Ich bekomme Nachts garkeinen Fokus auf den Mond.
Das geht immer nur, wenn es draußen noch etwas heller ist.

Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Nov. 2018)

Manuell fokusieren, wenn das auch schwierig wird mit Einstellung unendlich probieren.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Florian,
Roland hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Man kann tagsüber testen, ob der Entfernungsring über unendlich hinaus zu drehen geht (ist meistens so, vermutlich um unter allen Umständen (Schwankungen im Auflagemaß je nach Modell/Serienstreuung, Temperatureffekte, ...) ein Fokussieren bis unendlich zu ermöglichen. Wenn man das weiß, hilft das im Dunkeln. Bei den Objektiven mit "elektronischer" Scharfstellung ist manuelles Scharfstellen vom Mond bei Nacht ganz sicher eine harte Geduldsprobe. Nicht zu vergessen die Blende, mit der man die Tiefenschärfe steuern kann - ich hatte auch eine 7er vorgewählt, da muß man nicht mehr so exakt fokussieren (so ist das Flugzeug >1km und der Mond >300000 km gleichermaßen scharf). Die Belichtungszeit mit 1/60s war sicher nicht optimal, es geht auch kürzer.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Dez. 2018)

Hallo,
ich sehe immer nur mich im thread, das macht mir ein wenig Angst . Dennoch ist das Thema Licht eines von denen, was mich fasziniert.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Dez. 2018)

So, damit du keine Angst bekommst!  

Die Bilder sind vom Samstag, Weihnachtsmarkt in Miltenberg

.


----------



## mitch (23. Dez. 2018)

… leider ohne Mond, war noch zu hell


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Feb. 2019)

Sonne, Wolken und Nebel.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Feb. 2019)

und noch ein paar......       ​


----------



## Teich4You (24. Feb. 2019)

Mein erstes halbwegs vernünftiges Mondbild.


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2019)

Bist du dir sicher das dieses Bild nicht schon mal gemacht wurde und es damit gegen irgend welche Urheber- Rechte verstößt?
Hast du das geprüft und kannst das vor Gericht bestätigen?
Also so ein Baum in Herbst / Frühjahr im Nebel ich wess nich, ich glob ich hab das scho ma gesehen 

Also so rein Sicherheitshalber, würde ich mal alle persönliche Daten erfassen und den entsprechenden Organen übergeben zur Strafverfolgung.
Den User bitte gleich sperren und aus dem Forum mit Beschimpfungen verjagen.



Ämmm 


Kann es sein das jemand diese Worte schon mal so verwendet hat 
Bitte Bitte schmeißt mich nicht aus dem Forum und all die lieben anderen Forumschreiber gleich mit.


Aber den Mondbilder macher, also wenn das nicht eine Raubkopie des Orginalen Mondes ist .....







oder doch nicht 

Aber ich weiß was


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


>


Mystisch ...


troll20 schrieb:


> Also so ein Baum in Herbst / Frühjahr im Nebel ich wess nich, ich glob ich hab das scho ma gesehen


Nur wenn der Baum im Vordergrund zum Spielen mit den Schiebern in der Bildbearbeitungssoftware eingeladen hat ...
(Würde ich jedenfalls mal probieren ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Feb. 2019)

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl das es euch beiden verdammt langweilig sein muss.


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2019)

Nö, warum? Ich doch nicht. 
Bei dem Bild würde ich wirklich mal ein paar verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobieren wollen und den Baum sogar noch etwas mystisch betonen ...
Ein Versuch ist es wert. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Carsten,
an welche mystischen Einstellungen hast Du denn da gedacht? Viel mehr als große Blende und leicht Unterbelichten fällt mir da nicht ein, und leider ist das nicht der "Bringer" .
Hallo Florian,
schöne Mond-Aufnahme .


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2019)

Na wie wäre es noch mit einem Reiter, der ein Kind im Arm hält......


Aber egal, schee sind se, nur das zählt


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2019)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Viel mehr als große Blende und leicht Unterbelichten fällt mir da nicht ein, und leider ist das nicht der "Bringer" .


Ich weiß, das allein bringt nichts ...
Ich dachte da in Richtung zweite Ebene, dort den Baum mit Tiefenschärfe betonen und dann vorsichtig in das Original einbetten. Bildausschnitt etwas verändern.
Gut, das ist etwas mehr Arbeit als nur 'Schieberchen schieben'.

War ja auch nicht als Kritik gemeint, eher im Gegenteil. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Feb. 2019)

Wenn man viel an den Schieberchen schieben muss hat man schon bei der Aufnahme was falsch gemacht. Ich verwende die EBV so wenig und dezent wie möglich. Dennoch sehe ich sie als hilfreiches Mittel zur Bildverbesserung.

Mit mehreren Ebenen arbeiten werde ich frühestens wenn ich Rentner bin und die nötige Zeit dazu habe. Dann werde ich mich im Winter ins warme Zimmer begeben und Ebene auf Ebene legen.


----------



## DbSam (25. Feb. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich im Winter ins warme Zimmer begeben und Ebene auf Ebene legen.


*hust*  

Ich mein doch nur den Baum ...

Mit der Schieberei gebe ich Dir ansonsten vollkommen recht, das sollte so sein.
Aber was ist ein Leben ohne Ausnahmen?  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2019)

Hier tut sich nichts!

War gestern kurz mit dem Hund spazieren, der hatte aber keine Lust auf Fotos.


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2019)

Sonnenaufgang am 7.4.2019

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo Roland,
dann will ich mal Schützenhilfe leisten. Derzeit gibt sich das Wetter alle Mühe.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2019)

Heute habe ich meinen neuen Minolta SR-Adapter ausgeführt (ein Metabones). Auch an diesem kann ich wieder nicht auf unendlich einstellen . Im I-net geistern zwei Auflagemaße für Minolta SR herum - einmal 43,5 mm (per "deutschsprachiger" Suche vermutlich der einzige Wert), in der englischen Wikipedia sind es allerdings 43,72 mm. Ich messe mal nach - auf jeden Fall wird jetzt einer der beiden Adapter gekürzt (das war der zweite Kaufgrund). Dann wird Unendlich auch bei Offenblende scharf.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Rolf,

wie willst du einen Adapter mit beidseitigem Bajonett-Anschluß kürzen?


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> wie willst du einen Adapter mit beidseitigem Bajonett-Anschluß kürzen?


Flex


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Mai 2019)

Ich vermute eher Drehbank und Kleber! Wird sicher eine heikle Angelegenheit.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Roland,
auf der Drehbank wollte ich das machen lassen, aber der Preis hat mich erst mal abgehalten. Da das Teil nur aus Alu ist, werde ich auch mal in Richtung Drechselbank schauen - kommt Zeit, findet sich eine Gelegenheit. Auf der einen Seite läßt sich das Bajonett abschrauben, und nach Kürzen wieder anschrauben.
Mal was aktuelles von der Wetterlage ..


----------

